# Compiler programmieren



## CreativeQ (16. Mai 2017)

Ich habe eine komplizierte Frage wie kann man ein Programm programmieren das code in ein Java Programm umwandelt ungefähr so wie Eclipse?
Bitte antwortet nur wenn ihr eine sinnvolle Antwort Fire mir weiterhilft


----------



## Dukel (16. Mai 2017)

Eclipse ist eine IDE, kein Compiler.

Hier findest du evtl. etwas Grundlagen über Compiler:
https://cre.fm/cre122-compilerbau-und-typtheorie


----------



## VfL_Freak (17. Mai 2017)

CreativeQ hat gesagt.:


> Bitte antwortet nur wenn ihr eine sinnvolle Antwort Fire mir weiterhilft


???

VG Klaus


----------



## Meniskusschaden (17. Mai 2017)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> ???


Das bedeutet wohl, dass es ihm nicht genügt, eine sinnvolle Antwort zu bekommen. Wir müssen auch sicher sein, dass sie ihm wirklich hilft.


----------



## lam_tr (17. Mai 2017)

Hi CreativeQ,
versuch mal mit XText.

Grüße
lam


----------



## Harry Kane (17. Mai 2017)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Wir müssen auch sicher sein, dass sie ihm wirklich hilft.


Sonst kommt wieder ein "Danke für nichts".


----------



## JStein52 (17. Mai 2017)

Man kann da ein kleines .bat-"Programm" schreiben mit dem kann man Code in ein Java-Programm umwandeln. Du erstellst dir eine Datei umwandeln.bat und schreibst da rein:

javac %1%

Angenommen du willst Hugo.java in ein Java-Programm umwandeln öffnest du ein Command-Fenster, gehst in den Ordner in dem die Datei Hugo.java steht und rufst auf:

> umwandeln Hugo.java


----------



## CreativeQ (17. Mai 2017)

@JStein52 Danke nach der Hilfe hab ich in diesem Forum gesucht.


----------



## mrBrown (17. Mai 2017)

CreativeQ hat gesagt.:


> @JStein52 Danke nach der Hilfe hab ich in diesem Forum gesucht.


Sicher? das ist weder ein Compiler noch überhaupt ein richtiges Programm, das ist einfach nur ein Skript welches den ganz normalen Compiler aufruft, sodass man "umwandeln Hugo.java" statt "javac Hugo.java" schreiben kann...


----------



## JStein52 (18. Mai 2017)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> das ist weder ein Compiler noch überhaupt ein richtiges Programm


Sorry dass ich auf die Schnelle nicht dazu kam einen Java-Compiler zu schreiben


----------



## JStein52 (18. Mai 2017)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> das ist einfach nur ein Skript welches den ganz normalen Compiler aufruft


Er wollte etwas das es ungefähr so macht wie z.B. Eclipse.  Dort wird auch "nur" der ganz normale Compiler aufgerufen.


----------



## Harry Kane (18. Mai 2017)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Dort wird auch "nur" der ganz normale Compiler aufgerufen.


Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage, wer denn die bat-Datei aufruft, bzw. was durch den Ersatz von "javac Hugo.java" in "umwandeln Hugo.java" denn gewonnen wurde.


----------



## JStein52 (18. Mai 2017)

Was soll ich denn noch alles schreiben damit ihr merkt dass dies reiner Sarkasmus war. Warum um Gottes willen sollte man denn einen Java-Compiler entwickeln wollen ?


----------



## mrBrown (18. Mai 2017)

JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Was soll ich denn noch alles schreiben damit ihr merkt dass dies reiner Sarkasmus war.


Das verstand man schon als Sarkasmus, sonst wäre ich nicht auf das ernst gemeinte "Danke" darauf eingegangen...



JStein52 hat gesagt.:


> Warum um Gottes willen sollte man denn einen Java-Compiler entwickeln wollen ?


Was spricht dagegen es zu tun?  Der Eclipse-Compiler ist zB ein anderer als javac...


----------

